# Madagascar army issues ultimatum



## old medic (11 Mar 2009)

Madagascar army issues ultimatum
http://english.aljazeera.net/news/africa/2009/03/200931014945459539.html



> Madagascar's army has called on the country's feuding political leaders to resolve their disputes within 72 hours, or face intervention from the military.
> 
> Edmond Rasolomahandry, the army's chief of staff, on Tuesday urged political groups and leaders across Madagascan society, as well as foreign envoys, to work for a solution to Madagascar's three-month long political crisis.
> 
> ...




http://www.france24.com


> AFP - Soldiers at a large military base on the outskirts of the Madagascan capital mutinied Sunday in protest at the government's repression of a three-month-old opposition movement.
> 
> Access roads to the camp in Soanierana district, around six kilometres (four miles) from the city centre, were blocked by mutineering soldiers.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (11 Mar 2009)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-ap-af-madagascar,0,1349059.story

Leader of mutinous soldiers in Madagascar declares himself in control of army
By Associated Press
6:18 AM CDT, March 11, 2009



> ANTANANARIVO, Madagascar (AP) — The leader of mutinous soldiers in Madagascar has declared himself in control of the army.
> 
> Col. Andre Ndrianarijaona told reporters Wednesday the army's chief of staff had agreed to hand over his post to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (11 Mar 2009)

http://www.france24.com/en/20090311-opposition-leader-boycott-talks-despite-military-ultimatum-madagascar

Opposition leader to boycott talks despite military ultimatum

Wednesday 11 March 2009
Madagascar's army chief has been sacked for setting a 72-hour ultimatum for leaders to resolve the ongoing power crisis, just hours after opposition leader Andry Rajoelina announced that he would boycott upcoming crisis talks. 



> Madagascar opposition leader Andry Rajoelina announced that he will boycott crisis talks due to begin Thursday, despite the army's 72-hour ultimatum to resolve a political crisis that has killed more than 100 people since the start of the year. Madagascar's army chief was fired and replaced shorlty afterwards, military sources said.
> 
> Speaking on FRANCE 24 on Wednesday morning, Rajoelina's spokesperson explained that Rajoelina does not see the army's ultimatum as a threatened coup but rather as an "act of responsibility", implying that the former mayor may not oppose a scenario in which the army would wrest control from current President Marc Ravalomanana, who appears increasingly isolated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2009)

Rioters set fire to Madagascar TV, Monday, 26 January 2009
 Troops patrol Madagascar streets, Wednesday 28 January 2009
Life on hold in Madagascar, Thursday, 29 January 2009
Mayor 'in charge' of Madagascar, Saturday, 31 January 2009
Madagascar's 'militant mayor', Tuesday, 3 February 2009
 Madagascar opposition mayor fired, Tuesday, 3 February 2009
Fears of anarchy in Madagascar, Saturday, 28 February 2009
Mayor Is Fired After Bid to Supplant Malagasy Leader , NY Times,  February 3, 2009
Madagascar protests over sacking, Wednesday, 4 February 2009
Mayor Who Tried to Supplant Madagascar’s President Is Fired, NY Times, Wednesday, 4 February 2009 
Police 'kill many' in Madagascar, Saturday, 7 February 2009
More Than 20 Killed in Madagascar Protest, NY Times, Saturday, 7 February 2009
In pictures: Madagascar violence, Saturday, 7 February 2009, 7 pictures
Madagascar officers launch mutiny, Sunday, 8 March 2009
Madagascar protests 'to continue', Sunday, 8 March 2009
Army Mutiny Heightens Madagascar Crisis, NY Times, Monday, 9 February 2009
Deadly power struggle lays Madagascar low, Monday, 9 February 2009
Madagascar defence minister quits, Monday, 9 February 2009
Troops oust Madagascar (defence) minister, Tuesday, 10 March 2009
 Madagascar army's crisis deadline, Tuesday, 10 March 2009
'Civil war looms' in Madagascar, Wednesday, 11 March 2009





Madagascar police defy government, Thursday, 12 March 2009






_Weeks of political chaos have 
paralysed the Indian Ocean nation_

The head of the military police in Madagascar says his force has stopped taking orders 
from the government. General Pily Gilbain said his men were backing the new head of 
the army, Col Andre Andriarijaona, who has ousted the commander appointed by the 
president.

Correspondents say it means both the army and the military police have now distanced 
themselves from beleaguered President Marc Ravalomanana. He has been in a fierce 
power struggle with opposition leader Andy Rajoelina. In a statement on national radio 
on Thursday, President Ravalomanana tried to regain control, saying: "Our priority is 
to restore law and order.

*'Fulfil your responsibilities'*

"I appeal to the security forces to fulfil their responsibilities and protect the people and 
to do it with dignity." At least 100 people have died during opposition protests since 
mid-January.

Mr Rajoelina, a 34-year-old former DJ, has been trying to establish a parallel government.
The person he named as his prime minister has met the incumbent premier. Mr Rajoelina 
went into hiding last week after the security forces tried to arrest him.

Shops around the centre of the capital reportedly stayed shut on Thursday and streets were 
unusually empty of traffic.

The US ambassador to Madagascar warned on Wednesday that the Indian Ocean island nation 
was hurtling towards civil war.

Col Andriarijaona named himself chief of staff, ousting Madagascar's top general, who had given 
the political rivals until Friday to solve the crisis or face military intervention. He reportedly said 
the military was not launching a coup d'etat.

Senegalese President Abdoulaye Wade has offered to host peace talks.

On Tuesday, dissident soldiers forced the defence minister to resign.

Mr Rajoelina, who was sacked as mayor of the capital Antananarivo in February, accuses the 
president of misspending public money and being a dictator.

Supporters of Mr Ravalomanana, 59, say the opposition leader is a troublemaking upstart who 
has overplayed his hand. 

*CRISIS TIMELINE*




Riot police confronting opposition suporters (Feb 2009)
24 January: Opposition protests begin
26 January: Two protesters shot dead
27 January: At least 20 bodies found in burnt shop
31 January: Rajoelina says he is in charge of the country
3 February: Rajoelina sacked as the capital's mayor
7 February: Security forces shoot dead at least 20 protesters
8 March: Section of the army joins opposition
9 March: Rajoelina under UN protection
10 March: Defence minster ousted
11 March: Army chief of staff forced out




Country profile: Madagascar


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2009)

Madagascar mutineers 'move tanks', Friday, 13 March 2009
Madagascar's 'young pretender', Saturday, 14 March 2009
Madagascar leader given ultimatum, Saturday, 14 March 2009
Madagascar Reaches Showdown for Control, NY Times, March 14, 2009
 In pictures: Madagascar unrest, Sunday, 15 March 2009, 8 pictures


 Q&A: Madagascar in crisis, Sunday, 15 March 2009






Pressure has been mounting on Madagascar's President, Marc Ravalomanana to quit, 
after weeks of political tension. The turmoil has triggered waves of violent protests, 
looting and a military mutiny that have left at least 100 people dead since January 
on this Indian Ocean island.

*So what is the dispute all about?*

It is basically a power struggle between President Ravalomanana and opposition leader 
Andry Rajoelina. Mr Rajoelina says the president is a tyrant who misspends public money, 
while Mr Ravolamanana's supporters call his young rival a troublemaker.

After Mr Rajoelina was elected as mayor of the capital, Antananarivo, he tried to use this 
power base to propel him to the country's top job - exactly the same career trajectory as 
Mr Ravalomanana. The government sacked Mr Rajoelina from his job at city hall in February.

*Why the army mutiny?*

There have been increasingly impatient calls in recent weeks from leaders within Madagascar's 
military for the political rivals to resolve the crisis. The army's support for the president began 
to waver in February after security forces opened fire and killed at least 25 pro-Rajoelina 
demonstrators in the capital.

In March, a faction of the army mutinied and its leader named himself chief-of-staff, ousting 
the country's top general. Then the military police said they would no longer take orders from 
the government.

*Is this a coup?*

While the mutineers have rejected Mr Ravalomanana, they have not explicitly backed Mr 
Rajoelina. The dissidents said their priority was keeping order while the politicians worked 
out their differences.

A spokesman for the army mutineers said they had no plans to attack the presidential palace 
or the presidential guard, who remain loyal to Mr Ravalomanana.

*Why the popular discontent with President Ravalomanana?*

Under President Ravalomanana, the country had been taking its first tentative steps into the 
global market after decades of socialism. Multinational corporations including Rio Tinto and 
Exxon Mobil have arrived, pouring millions of dollars into government coffers.

The president himself has seen his own business interests - which range from dairy products 
to cooking oil - rise and rise. But food and fuel have become more expensive while the foreign 
funds have not improved the quality of life for most people. Some 70% of Madagascar's 20 
million population live on incomes of less than $2 (£1.40) a day, and the opposition has tapped 
into growing resentment.

The final straw for many was the mooted plan to lease one million acres in the south of the 
country to the Korean firm Daewoo for intensive farming. Malagasy people have deep ties with 
their land and this was seen by many as a betrayal by their president.

*What is Andry Rajoelina's background?*

Mr Rajoelina is a baby-faced 34-year-old former DJ and businessman with media interests, 
including ownership of a TV and radio station. He went into hiding but emerged a week later 
to address a rally of supporters in Antananarivo and give the president an ultimatum to leave 
office. The opposition leader is trying to set up his own alternative government, but has not 
gone into much detail about what he would do differently from Mr Ravalomanana.

Some say Mr Rajoelina is being supported by political heavyweights from the country's past - 
allies of long-time leader Didier Ratsiraka, who lost an equally bitter and power divisive power 
struggle against Mr Ravalomanana in 2002, following disputed elections.

*What happens next?*

President Ravalomanana announced in Mid-march he was ready to hold a referendum to end 
the crisis. The president had previously insisted he would stay in power until his mandate ran 
out in 2011.

It is not clear if the army will intervene directly although the new chief of staff said his forces 
could end up backing the opposition "if it would restore calm" to the country of 20 million people.
The United Nations has sent an envoy to try to negotiate a peaceful settlement and former colonial 
power France has also been trying to use its influence.

In the meantime, those foreign investors who have put money into the country - often aiming 
to take advantage of the potential for eco-tourism in this bio-diverse island - are starting to 
have second thoughts.


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2009)

Crisis isolates Madagascan leader, Sunday, 15 March 2009


Madagascar president offers poll, Sunday, 15 March 2009

Madagascar's President Marc Ravalomanana has said he is prepared to hold a referendum 
to end the country's political crisis. The move comes amid growing tensions in the capital 
Antananarivo, with Mr Ravalomanana vowing to ignore opposition calls to resign.

The opposition had earlier threatened to march on the presidential palace if Mr Ravalomanana 
refused to stand down. At least 100 people have been killed since protests broke out in January.

Mr Ravalomanana told thousands of his supporters gathered outside the presidential palace 
that he was "not afraid" of holding a referendum. "We must follow democratic principles. 
If we have to, we will organise a referendum," he said.

The BBC's Jonah Fisher in Antananarivo said Mr Ravalamanana's offer was an indication of how 
much pressure he was under from the opposition, led by the capital's former mayor, Andry 
Rajoelina.

*'Street protest'*

It was not immediately clear what the content of the proposed referendum would be, but the 
president's special advisers told the BBC it would be along the lines of whether Mr Ravalamanana 
should remain in office.

Mr Rajoelina had said earlier that he was in "permanent contact" with the army and giving them 
orders.

But our correspondent says there appear to be divisions within the military, with some elements 
joining calls for the president's resignation and others deeply opposed to Mr Rajoelina's ambitions.
Mr Ravalomanana, democratically elected to a second term in office in 2006, has described the 
opposition movement as an undemocratic street protest which "uses terror and repression to 
survive".

The crisis has hurt the country's economy. Its tourist industry, worth nearly $400m (£290m) a year, 
has now had two months with no revenue. Under President Ravalomanana, Madagascar's economy 
opened to foreign investment but 70% of the nation's 20 million population still live on incomes of 
less than $2 (£1.40) a day. 



Madagascar presidency, in French


----------



## old medic (16 Mar 2009)

Madagascar opposition leader declares himself president
But the increasingly isolated President Marc Ravalomanana refuses to resign. Opposition leader Andry Rajoelina, untroubled, moves into an empty office in the capital.
Associated Press
March 15, 2009



> Antananarivo, Madagascar -- Madagascar's opposition chief emerged from two weeks of hiding to declare himself president on Saturday, setting up another showdown with the country's increasingly isolated leader, who defied demands to resign.
> 
> Embattled President Marc Ravalomanana prevailed the first time the two men tangled, but now his power base has disappeared against an opposition that is promising elections within two years on this island off Africa's southeast coast.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (16 Mar 2009)

African Union slams opposition's 'coup d'état' attempt
Monday 16 March 2009 
http://www.france24.com/en/20090316-african-union-slams-opposition-protests-coup-detat-madagascar-rajoelina-ravalomanana



> The African Union said on Monday that a push by the opposition in Madagascar to remove the president was an attempted coup d'etat and called on the people of the Indian Ocean island to respect their constitution.
> 
> "The situation in Madagascar is an internal conflict. It is an attempted coup d'etat. We condemn the attempted coup d'etat," Edouard Alo-Glele, Benin's envoy to Ethiopia, told reporters after a meeting of the AU's Peace and Security Council.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (16 Mar 2009)

Madagascar Crisis May Go to a Vote, AP, March 15, 2009
Madagascar army declares support for opposition leader, Monday, March 16, 2009


BREAKING NEWS :
Madagascar military storms palace, at 16:24 GMT, Monday, 16 March 2009

Gunfire has broken out in the centre of Madagascar's capital Antananarivo as 
the army entered a residence of President Marc Ravalomanana.

Protests, looting and a mutiny has resulted from the unrest that has left at 
least 100 people dead since January.

It came hours after opposition leader Andry Rajoelina called for the security 
forces to arrest the president. The armed forces head said it was 99% behind 
the opposition. The president is in a different building. Mr Ravalomanana is in 
another presidential palace, Iavoloha, which is about 10km (six miles) from 
the city centre.

Earlier on Monday, the embattled president again proposed a referendum to 
resolve the seven-week political crisis. Mr Ravalomanana, who was 
democratically re-elected for a second term in office in 2006, has previously 
said he wants to remain in office until his mandate expires in 2011.

But the opposition leader rejected Mr Ravalomanana's plebiscite plan and 
called for him to be arrested. Mr Rajoelina said: "The people are thirsty for 
change and that's why we won't have a referendum and will put our transitional 
government in place."

The BBC's Jonah Fisher in Antananarivo says Mr Rajoelina has wrapped himself 
in the cloak of democracy, but he wants to replace an elected head of state 
without going to a ballot. The opposition leader, a 34-year-old former disc jockey, 
says the president is a tyrant who misspends public money.

But Mr Ravalomanana's supporters say his rival is a young troublemaker who has 
not offered any policy alternatives. Under President Ravalomanana, Madagascar's 
economy has opened up to foreign investment, particularly in the mining sector.

But 70% of the 20 million population still lives on less than $2 (£1.40) a day and 
correspondents say the opposition has tapped into popular frustration at the 
failure of this new wealth to trickle down.


----------



## old medic (17 Mar 2009)

Madagascar president holed up in palace
Mar. 17 2009  The Associated Press
copy at http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090317/Madagascar_palace_090317/20090317?hub=World



> ANTANANARIVO, Madagascar -- Madagascar's embattled president was holed up on the edge of town Tuesday, surrounded by supporters a day after dozens of soldiers seized an unoccupied presidential palace.
> 
> Many in the capital expected opposition leader Andry Rajoelina to set up a base in the downtown palace, where the soldiers pushed through the gates in an armored vehicle Monday night, meeting no resistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (18 Mar 2009)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090317/Madagascar_pres_090318/20090318?hub=World

Court accepts Rajoelina as Madagascar president
Mar. 18 2009     The Associated Press


> ANTANANARIVO, Madagascar -- Madagascar's highest court on Wednesday said the army's move to replace the toppled president with his rival was legal, but the African Union was considering whether it constituted a coup.
> 
> Supporters of opposition leader Andry Rajoelina had approached the constitutional court to affirm the army's action. In a radio address Wednesday, the court announced its approval -- even though at 34, Rajoelina is six years too young to be president under the country's constitution.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (21 Mar 2009)

African Union suspends Madagascar over coup
Mar. 20 2009
The Associated Press
copy at : http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090320/AU_madagascar_090320/20090320?hub=World



> ADDIS ABABA, Ethiopia -- The African Union on Friday suspended Madagascar as the international community stepped up the pressure on the increasingly isolated island nation where the army forced the country's president from power.
> 
> France, the former colonial power and Madagascar's biggest donor, condemned the replacement of the nation's president by an army-backed politician as a coup and the United States cut all non-humanitarian aid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (23 Mar 2009)

In pictures: Storming a palace, Monday, 16 March 2009, 10 pictures





1.The African Union condemned what it called an "attempted coup" by 
the opposition and urged the people of Madagascar to respect the 
constitution.






3. The president was not in the compound but is under mounting 
pressure to step down. Soldiers moved in after a military official 
using a loudspeaker ordered all remaining guards inside to leave.






9.The army has traditionally remained neutral during periods of 
political volatility since independence from France in 1960, but 
Mr Rajoelina has won public backing from the armed forces' 
self-declared head.


----------



## Yrys (23 Mar 2009)

'I fear a civil war', Tuesday, 17 March 2009
Madagascar president bows to inevitable, Tuesday, 17 March 2009
Madagascar leader axes land deal, Thursday, 19 March 2009
A happy ending for Madagascar?, Thursday, 19 March 2009
Pressure grows on Madagascar coup, Friday, 20 March 2009
African Union Suspends Madagascar, AP, March 20, 2009



Madagascar's leader is sworn in, Saturday, 21 March 2009

Madagascar's Andry Rajoelina, who ousted President Marc Ravalomanana this week, 
has been installed formally as leader of the Indian Ocean island. Madagascar's highest 
court this week approved the handover of power. Tens of thousands of his supporters 
attended the ceremony at a sports arena in the capital, Antananarivo, but it was 
boycotted by many diplomats.

On Friday, the US cut off non-humanitarian aid to Madagascar and the African Union 
suspended its membership. "The ambassadors to the US, France, Germany and the 
European Union have told us they won't be attending," an aide to the deposed 
Mr Ravalomanana told Reuters new agency before Saturday's ceremony.

About 2,000 of the former president's supporters reportedly held a counter-rally 
at Antananarivo's Democracy Square.

The BBC's Christina Corbett in Antananarivo says widespread condemnation of 
Mr Rajoelina's military-backed rise to power has not deterred him from throwing 
a lavish inauguration ceremony. Aides close to Mr Rajoelina say they are not 
concerned by the string of international denouncements that has followed the 
former president's removal.

Mr Rajoelina, a 34-year-old ex-disc jockey, has suspended parliament and set up
two transitional bodies to run the Indian Ocean island.

*Questions over legality*

Amid questions over the legality of his rise to power, Africa's youngest and newest 
leader is calling himself "president of the transitional authority", while his 
government reportedly called Saturday's ceremony an "installation", rather than a 
"swearing-in".

The former Antananarivo mayor, who has never stood for national office, has 
promised elections within 18 to 24 months, but foreign powers have called for polls 
sooner. Mr Rajoelina wants to change the constitution, which at present bars him 
from contesting presidential elections, as he is six years too young, although the 
Constitutional Court has already endorsed him as 
national leader.

Washington called the takeover a "coup" while Norway also cut aid to Madagascar, 
where 70% of government spending comes from overseas funds. The EU has added 
its voice to the chorus of condemnation and the Southern African Development 
Community (Sadc) has threatened sanctions against Madagascar.

Roindefo Monja, prime minister in Mr Rajoelina's transitional administration, said 
on Friday the new government stood by its actions. "The people demanded liberty 
and the military rallied to the popular movement, but it did not seize power... 
We are confident the international community will understand," he said.

There is still no word on the whereabouts of Mr Ravalomanana, whose re-election
to a second term in 2006 could not save him from being ousted. He quit after weeks 
of deadly street protests amid the power struggle and handed power to the military, 
which then named his bitter enemy Mr Rajoelina as leader.


----------

